# PBR Deluxe brake pads



## Forum Poster (Jun 24, 2015)

Does anyone here have experience with the C5-C6 Corvette PBR brake pads?

I bought some C6 Corvette pads and what I thought were decent ceramic pads, turned out to be not such a good choice. 'Duralast GOLD'.

I was going to have my rotors turned, when upgrading my pads, and the mechanic told me to steer clear of Duralast GOLD, because they have a nasty habit of chewing up rotors. He suggested sticking either with PBR, or Quickstop.

After some searching, I was able to find some PBR Deluxe pads for a decent price, and wanted to hear from anyone else who might be running them.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I only use Hawk HP+ (street) and DTC-60 for track days. Don't go cheap on braking components.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Hawks here too. Very good luck with them


----------



## Forum Poster (Jun 24, 2015)

I've been looking at Hawks too, but they seem to get mixed reviews.

These are the Hawks that I'm also considering...


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

That's the ones I have. Low dust. Some that want max bite don't like them but low dust are going to be more like that. Like I said they work great for me.


----------

